# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Не получается заблокировать сайт tuniaf.com

## Афродита

Сайт, понятное дело, внесён мною в блэклист - толку ноль.
Сканирование макбука с помощью Malwarebytes Premium - не помогло.
С периодичностью раз в 5 минут в правом верхнем углу всплывает баннер очередной новости с этого спам-сайта.
Как забороть?!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Скорее всего, в настройках браузера ему разрешено отображать уведомления. Если используете Chrome, почитайте https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2018-10-02-1447/27627 -- здесь я описывал способ избавиться от этого.

----------


## Афродита

Нет, не помогло.

----------


## daranide

Под MAC OS есть ipwf

----------

